# Cost of Living Difference Between Cities?



## OmarLittle (May 12, 2013)

I am looking to travel primarily to have a boxing holiday and so far have found gyms of interest in Manila, Cebu and Boracay...

Can anyone give a lowdown of some cost differences between the cities...

Also if there is some cheap gem somewhere where I can get some boxing done daily then please suggest it...I'm going for 6 months so am looking to budget....

Thanks...


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

I am not sure about locally but I notice that it always costs more to ship things to Cebu and Davao than it does to Luzon.

Keith


----------

